# Head to head test on some waxes



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Following in from  this  thread i managed to get the products applied to my bonnet..

The rough basis to this test is to put 4 wax's in the £80 to £100 bracket head to head to test the durability of them..

The products of choice were:

Zymol Glasur,
Swissvax Glacier,
DODO juice Supernatural
and Valentines Concours.

I had planned to do a full correction to get the test panel as good as i could before hand,but i was pushed for time so it was only a HD cleanse wipe down before hand ( i wonder if this could effect the test?)

So the contenders are ready to go :




























The products were applied using a zymol applicator except for SN which was applied via a finger applicator, all of which were given a quick spray of QD before the wax applied.All four products went on really nicely and came off very easily after the correct time to cure (valentines and zymol were on/off and SN and Swissvax were given 20 mins). 3 of the wax's seemed very similar with SN feeling slightly gritty to the touch..

To compare the before and after below is a quick video showing the state of the sheeting before the products were applied






and after






And now some beading pics ( i just hope i have them in the correct order )

Valentines










Glacier



















Glasur



















and Supernatural



















Looks wise all 4 look even but that could be down to the lack of proper prep,and this could also effect the durability but only time will tell..

Any comments welcomed


----------



## aLeX 1.4 s tsi (Mar 20, 2008)

great post here very helpful as im thinking about getting my self a pot of SN for my white golf gti. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one indeed :thumb:, will look to see this run and unfold as we have a number of the contenders here too.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Some cracking waxes you got on test there Kev.

Be interested to see how the Glacier does.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys :thumb::thumb:



aLeX 1.4 s tsi said:


> great post here very helpful as im thinking about getting my self a pot of SN for my white golf gti. Which one do you prefer?


To be honest mate, at the mo i cant split them.They were all very easy to apply and remove,and i know that if i had performed a proper prep then the looks would be even better...

Just been looking at the pics again, and it looks like there is a small wave coming down the bonnet in a few of the pics  i have no idea where that came from, the only thing i can think it is, is a refelection of the windscreen ??


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with wedgie, could't really distinguish them based on pictures. A little written review and personal opinion then, might give us a better idea on your personal take on these LSPs?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Subscribed to this :thumb:

Looking at splurging on a more 'top end' wax so this test is perfect.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

i use valentines on a regular basis but find it works better with two coats. well worth the money though


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh I love a wee test.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

nothelle said:


> I agree with wedgie, could't really distinguish them based on pictures. A little written review and personal opinion then, might give us a better idea on your personal take on these LSPs?


If you think its hard to tell from the pics then it is the same in the flesh :doublesho

Each of the four products have left a better finish than i was expecting and are all very easy to apply and remove.The ony thing that stands out at the minute is that SN feels a little gritty compared to the other three.

To be honest, i wouldnt pick one over the other just now as its just to hard to split them,so i guess only time will tell if there is any difference in them.

[edit]Stewartmak7, Hamilton isnt in glasgow :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice one. Been looking forward to seeing a test of Glacier:thumb:
One request though if it's possible. Swissvax claim that Glacier reduces or eliminates the unsightly black lines that white cars can suffer from after rain. I don't know if your car suffers from this problem, but if it does it would be great if you could wax half of one of the problem areas with Glacier to see if the claims hold water.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Nice one. Been looking forward to seeing a test of Glacier:thumb:
> One request though if it's possible. Swissvax claim that Glacier reduces or eliminates the unsightly black lines that white cars can suffer from after rain. I don't know if your car suffers from this problem, but if it does it would be great if you could wax half of one of the problem areas with Glacier to see if the claims hold water.


I havent managed to test the claim yet but it is in the pipeline.I am planning on doing one full side in Glacier and the other Glasur to compare them.When i spoke to Anthony (DETAIL) he did say that on cars he has used it on, then the black lines did not appear (but he use's SV Seal feed) so this could help cure the problem, so i bought a bottle of that aswell ..:thumb::thumb:

I dont know when i will get to doing the sides as i spent two hours tonight claying my roof and its still not as white as i want :wall::wall:

I think the Kestrel will need to come out :thumb:


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah I'm interested in teh Glasur v Glacier as Glasur will do both my cars where as Glacier (if only for whites) will do only one of them.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

wedgie said:


> I havent managed to test the claim yet but it is in the pipeline.I am planning on doing one full side in Glacier and the other Glasur to compare them.


Nice one:thumb:
I think this is the killer factor. I am confident that Swissvax will have produced a good wax, and a wax that will give anything in it's price range a run for it's money. But whether it can do the magical 'extra' things on white vehicles is what I am a bit sceptical of, and hence I am glad you plan to test for this.
Apart from the black lines have you noticed the special 'optical brighteners' Glacier contains yet?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

mattykhz said:


> Yeah I'm interested in teh Glasur v Glacier as Glasur will do both my cars where as Glacier (if only for whites) will do only one of them.


If you are looking to do different colours mate, then i would go for Glasur as they are both a dream to use but Glacier is only for white..



shiftshine said:


> Nice one
> 
> Apart from the black lines have you noticed the special 'optical brighteners' Glacier contains yet?


To be honest mate, i dont think i have it on a big enough section just now,as the 4 are very close together and all look equally well ( but they have only been on for just over a week)


----------



## retsofkram (Jan 14, 2010)

swiftshine said:


> Nice one. Been looking forward to seeing a test of Glacier:thumb:
> One request though if it's possible. Swissvax claim that Glacier reduces or eliminates the unsightly black lines that white cars can suffer from after rain. I don't know if your car suffers from this problem, but if it does it would be great if you could wax half of one of the problem areas with Glacier to see if the claims hold water.


I was very sceptical with the claim, haven't done a 50:50 to compare but during the bad weather a few months ago others i looked at did obviously have the dreaded black lines, mine didn't have anywhere near as many or as bad + it was so easy to clean to remove any small amount i did have. i drive mainly motorway and drive around 35K miles a year.


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

nice thread, You might not easy to tell a different among those 4 good waxes lol. I think the price could split them only. Glasur will be my next purchase for sure. 

thanks for sharing


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great post :thumb:

I purchased a full tub of Swissvax Glacier at the beginning of the month for my White ST and can't praise it highly enough.
Coming from using both RG55 and Dodo SN, I found the Swissvax Glacier not only easier to apply, but buffing off, especially after a 20 minute cure time was effortless.
The finish is definitely brighter and the beading is excellent.
As for the Black Line theory, I cant really comment at this point due to great weather we're having at the minute, but hey, if it actually works, its only going to be a bonus to this wax. If it doesn't, i'll still be using it 
:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

OK guys time for an update.

The wax'es have been on for about a month now so i thought i would share the results so far.

As expected all four are holding up well but tonight i did notice a different between the Glacier and Glasur.Glasur is still sheeting the water off as quick as it did when it was first applied,but i noticed that the Glacier seemed to take a bit longer to sheet the water off but in saying that it left the test area drier than Glasur 

I got a few beading pics and a quick sheeting vid but i dont think they have came out as well as expected,but i;ll post them anyway

Beading:

Valentines









Glacier









Glasur









Supernatural









here is the sheeting vid


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glasur will outlast them all based on what I've experienced. The Swissvax's are a pleasure to use, but they never seem to last particularly well


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Another update on the beading front.

All four are still holding up well,but i decided today to go down one side with Glacier and the other side with Glasur to test SV claims on the black line front..

Valentines










Glacier



















Glasur



















Supernatural


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which do you think is holding up best?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Which do you think is holding up best?


Going by the way the water sheets i would say its between Glasur and Glacier with Supernatural very close behind


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Would have been nice to see a low cost wax on the test,just to see how it compares. I reckon some of the cheaper ones would give the 'high end waxes' a run for their money.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> Would have been nice to see a low cost wax on the test,just to see how it compares. I reckon some of the cheaper ones would give the 'high end waxes' a run for their money.


I am already planning to use colly 476 in the next one mate :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That'll be interesting, colly 476 is my choice wax.


----------

